# Pelpro 130 pellet stove won't stay lit



## Tami Lorene (Dec 19, 2015)

I have had my pelpro 130 pellet stove  for 2 days and started acting up 7 hours after installation turn he dial to 5 it drops pellets ignites and goes out immediately


----------



## mralias (Dec 19, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> I have had my pelpro 130 pellet stove  for 2 days and started acting up 7 hours after installation turn he dial to 5 it drops pellets ignites and goes out immediately


Hi Tami and welcome. We are going to need a little more info in order to help you.
1. Did you read the manual and following the trouble shooting section on fire lights and then goes out? See below.
2. Describe the venting system you are using and what pellets are you using.
3. If you have been burning the stove for seven hours I assume you have just recently added another bag of pellets. If so make sure the hopper is closed correctly so that the hopper switch is working.
4. Did you install the stove or was it done by a dealer?


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 19, 2015)

mralias said:


> Hi Tami and welcome. We are going to need a little more info in order to help you.
> 1. Did you read the manual and following the trouble shooting section on fire lights and then goes out? See below.
> 2. Describe the venting system you are using and what pellets are you using.
> 3. If you have been burning the stove for seven hours I assume you have just recently added another bag of pellets. If so make sure the hopper is closed correctly so that the hopper switch is working.
> 4. Did you install the stove or was it done by a dealer?


Followed the troubleshooting 
1. Fire pot was just cleaned so not dirty
2.venting was not plugged or dirty
3.exhaust probe is in place and followed wire to the connectors and all is good and is plugged into the control board
4 . I changed fuse just to make sure that wasn't it
  The venting system is 3inch coming from the back of the stove straight outside to a pipe that is horizontal 4ft that was installed by a retired contractor that is a close friend.
  The pellets I am using are propellets from our local farm supply which our pellet stove holds 3 of at 40 lbs each so I haven't had to fill it .
Hope this helps because I sure could use some at this point.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 19, 2015)

If you cleaned the burn pot by removing it did you get it sitting back in the stove correctly ? Also are there any blinking codes at the control panel when the stove shuts down ?


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 19, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> If you cleaned there burn pot by removing it di you get it sitting back in the stove correctly ? Also are there any blinking codes at the control panel when the stove shuts down ?


Burn pot is correct double checked that to make sure. Yes one the light it is red and blinking one time followed the troubleshooting guide and cleaned everything and started over starting it up and does the same thing . Have adjusted the trim as well still no luck.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 19, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Burn pot is correct double checked that to make sure. Yes one the light it is red and blinking one time followed the troubleshooting guide and cleaned everything and started over starting it up and does the same thing . Have adjusted the trim as well still no luck.


Looking closely at the burn pot are the holes in it all clear of carbon build up ?


----------



## Bioburner (Dec 19, 2015)

Hate to tell you but maybe something stuck in the auger flights? Never know what may have been dropped in the hopper and has finally bound up enough to limit the pellet feed. Sometimes there is objects in the feed while bagging, lost fingers(well they never did find his finger), string, wood chunks and plastic bits to name a few things found and then there is the stuff young ones have lost while playing.
So I would pull and suck out everything and see if anything is choking the auger flights.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 19, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Looking closely at the burn pot are the holes in it all clear of carbon build up ?


Took the tool and cleaned out all the hole really nothing but a little dusting in them so that's good to


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 19, 2015)

Got 


Bioburner said:


> Hate to tell you but maybe something stuck in the auger flights? Never know what may have been dropped in the hopper and has finally bound up enough to limit the pellet feed. Sometimes there is objects in the feed while bagging, lost fingers(well they never did find his finger), string, wood chunks and plastic bits to name a few things found and then there is the stuff young ones have lost while playing.
> So I would pull and suck out everything and see if anything is choking the auger flights.


that all cleaned out took it all apart and vacuumed out that was it i think.( no we didn't find a finger)We started the stove back up what really seems odd is the convection fan comes on but doesn't run on high like it would if you were shutting it down its more of a low and slow so the fire seems very large now we have adjusted the trim to the negative side and it sure doesn't seem to help is this normal?


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 20, 2015)

Tami, I'm not sure how the controls work on your Pelpro but most stoves have some means of adjusting the pellet feed rate and the air flow. By when you say "Trim", I assume the Trim control is adjusting one of those two items. The other probably needs attention. The air control on some stoves is a mechanical adjustment, on others it's electronic and that controls combustion by varying the combustion fan speed. I don't know which your stove has but it sounds like you need to get to the bottom of both pellet feed rate and air speed.

Additionally, in some stoves, with certain pellets, you can get what is called bridging. This basically boils down to a log jam of pellets as they drop into the auger from the hopper. So you don't have to have a physical blockage from a foreign object but the pellets themselves do the restriction. Just saying, you may have dislodged a pellet jam when you cleaned the hopper and not found anything that did not belong in there.. Some folks come to know this about their particular stove and pellet combo and change something up ( usually pellets with many long pieces or irregular sizing) or else go straight to dislodging by any number of different ways.

But it sounds like where you are at now is that the stove is running at last ! You may just need to learn to set it up right with what ever kind of controls it has. I have not read the manual on it myself.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Took the tool and cleaned out all the hole really nothing but a little dusting in them so that's good to


Ok so that didn't last long I started the pellet stove 3 hours ago and it ran fine till right now . I was running it on low again pellets quit feeding and the fire went out the light on the stove by running it on low is ember color and was still ember when the fire went out never went into shut down mode which it should not because I am running it in a continuous setting so why would the fire go out?


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Ok so that didn't last long I started the pellet stove 3 hours ago and it ran fine till right now . I was running it on low again pellets quit feeding and the fire went out the light on the stove by running it on low is ember color and was still ember when the fire went out never went into shut down mode which it should not because I am running it in a continuous setting so why would the fire go out?


now also I try to start it back up it drops pellets they light and they immediately go back out but the controls thinks its still running and its not.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Ok so that didn't last long I started the pellet stove 3 hours ago and it ran fine till right now . I was running it on low again pellets quit feeding and the fire went out the light on the stove by running it on low is ember color and was still ember when the fire went out never went into shut down mode which it should not because I am running it in a continuous setting so why would the fire go out?


Did it burn up all of the pellets or did the pellets stop burning?
The first is not enough fuel, and the second is not enough air.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Did it burn up all of the pellets or did the pellets stop burning?
> The first is not enough fuel, and the second is not enough air. When the fire died out all I had was embers and yes they do finish burning up in time as an ember. Yes I do agree that there was not enough fuel but that's only because the pellets stop dropping when it is running in a cycle something isn't telling it to keep dropping to make some heat. For your second question which I have thought myself it there isn't enough air so I do have to agree with you 100% there so I have adjusted the trim and I do wait 15 minutes upon adjustment and nothing seems to matter so I wondering if it could be something else my mind it stumped right now.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Ok so that didn't last long I started the pellet stove 3 hours ago and it ran fine till right now . I was running it on low again pellets quit feeding and the fire went out the light on the stove by running it on low is ember color and was still ember when the fire went out never went into shut down mode which it should not because I am running it in a continuous setting so why would the fire go out?


Did it burn up all of the pellets or did the pellets stop burning?
The first is not enough fuel, and the second is not enough air.

If the fire is going to embers and then burning out without flame, it is most likely that there isn't enough air. When that happens, most often, the proof of fire temperature is not maintained. The stove should then stop feeding pellets and go into shutdown mode (generic behavior).
Possible causes are:

air bypassing the firepot (high probability)

door leak (some air leaks are not enough to trip the vac sensor but enough to compromise burn)

blower gasket leak
The list is long...


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Did it burn up all of the pellets or did the pellets stop burning?
> The first is not enough fuel, and the second is not enough air.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks a lot will check all of these . Have anyone heard of the door leak test of: shutting a dollar bill in the door and if you can remove the dollar bill then the gasket needs replaced ?or is this just a fluke


----------



## mralias (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Ok thanks a lot will check all of these . Have anyone heard of the door leak test of: shutting a dollar bill in the door and if you can remove the dollar bill then the gasket needs replaced ?or is this just a fluke


It's real. The bill should be difficult to pull out but not impossible to pull out.


----------



## CarmB (Dec 21, 2015)

Does your stove have a "fan speed trim" ?

I have a PelPro and I was screwing with the "fan speed" and it controls the exhaust fan - too slow and it will stop feeding pellets.....

Might light fine for a while but as the stove gets hot it seems to require more fan speed or the pellets stop feeding....that was my case.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

CarmB said:


> Does your stove have a "fan speed trim" ?
> 
> I have a PelPro and I was screwing with the "fan speed" and it controls the exhaust fan - too slow and it will stop feeding pellets.....
> 
> Might light fine for a while but as the stove gets hot it seems to require more fan speed or the pellets stop feeding....that was my case.





CarmB said:


> Does your stove have a "fan speed trim" ?
> 
> I have a PelPro and I was screwing with the "fan speed" and it controls the exhaust fan - too slow and it will stop feeding pellets.....
> 
> Might light fine for a while but as the stove gets hot it seems to require more fan speed or the pellets stop feeding....that was my cas


It


CarmB said:


> Does your stove have a "fan speed trim" ?
> 
> I have a PelPro and I was screwing with the "fan speed" and it controls the exhaust fan - too slow and it will stop feeding pellets.....
> 
> Might light fine for a while but as the stove gets hot it seems to require more fan speed or the pellets stop feeding....that was my case.


 You nailed it that's exactly what it's doing so to make the fan speed faster ? I'm afraid I'm going the wrong way


----------



## CarmB (Dec 21, 2015)

Yes fan speed faster by adjusting the fan trim - which adjusts the exhaust pipe fan....not the fan that blows over the heat exchanger


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

CarmB said:


> Yes fan speed faster by adjusting the fan trim - which adjusts the exhaust pipe fan....not the fan that blows over the heat exchanger


Just so I'm getting this right I adjust the trim to the left for a faster exhaust?


----------



## CarmB (Dec 21, 2015)

Correct. If it's all the way to the right now, that could be the culprit.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Actually it is at 0


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Actually it is at 0


Just curious what works best for your pellet burner when it comes to the trim? I know that we are living in different places so its going to very


----------



## CarmB (Dec 21, 2015)

Maybe too much draft? I would put all the trim screws in the middle of their adjustments to start....then adjust the draft stick

My PelPro isn't the same model... It has 3 trims I can adjust and a draft stick that I can pull or push to adjust the flame.

I run the fan trim at about 1/3 it's full speed


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 21, 2015)

CarmB said:


> Maybe too much draft? I would put all the trim screws in the middle of their adjustments to start....then adjust the draft stick
> 
> My PelPro isn't the same model... It has 3 trims I can adjust and a draft stick that I can pull or push to adjust the flame.
> 
> I run the fan trim at about 1/3 it's full speed


Oh ok I have the trim dial starting at zero at the top and I can either go to the left -1 to -4 or go to the right +1 to + 4  the manual doesn't explain much in detail for pellet burner dummies so my thought was negative side less air and positive side more air.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 22, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Oh ok I have the trim dial starting at zero at the top and I can either go to the left -1 to -4 or go to the right +1 to + 4  the manual doesn't explain much in detail for pellet burner dummies so my thought was negative side less air and positive side more air.


That would be my guess too Tami and I would say if your fire is going out leaving unburned pellets then you need more air not less or less fuel not more.. Assuming that trim control on your stove runs the exhaust fan then turn it up, that will increase air supply to some degree.. The trim on the Harman stoves doesn't have huge effect but adjusts for a slight variation in house voltage from normal. Not sure on your Pelpro. You would have to experiment I guess, but at least you know you started out from 0 ! You can always get back there. I'm not finding anything online about that trim setting either. By some odd chance it may run your pellet feed auger, then turn it down if you have unburned fuel in the pot when the stove croaks out, delivering less fuel.. 

I did find a video explaining about the blinking light for errors on stove shut down faults.. I think in your case I'd start out running in the Auto mode set someplace near mid way and adjust from there.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 22, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> That would be my guess too Tami and I would say if your fire is going out leaving unburned pellets then you need more air not less or less fuel not more.. Assuming that trim control on your stove runs the exhaust fan then turn it up, that will increase air supply to some degree.. The trim on the Harman stoves doesn't have huge effect but adjusts for a slight variation in house voltage from normal. Not sure on your Pelpro. You would have to experiment I guess, but at least you know you started out from 0 ! You can always get back there. I'm not finding anything online about that trim setting either. By some odd chance it may run your pellet feed auger, then turn it down if you have unburned fuel in the pot when the stove croaks out, delivering less fuel..
> 
> I did find a video explaining about the blinking light for errors on stove shut down faults.. I think in your case I'd start out running in the Auto mode set someplace near mid way and adjust from there.


I thank you for your help and thoughts I'm going to start it up again and see if I can figure this out I'm either going to be determined or its going to end up in the yard.


----------



## mralias (Dec 22, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> I thank you for your help and thoughts I'm going to start it up again and see if I can figure this out I'm either going to be determined or its going to end up in the yard.


Now now...patients. You will getting working. Most of these stoves are a process of elimination to figure out what is wrong. Unfortunately, it is usual something simple and obvious which is overlooked. Hang in there.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 22, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> I thank you for your help and thoughts I'm going to start it up again and see if I can figure this out I'm either going to be determined or its going to end up in the yard.


Tami, stick with determined !

Just curious, what pellets are you burning ?


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 22, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Tami, stick with determined !
> 
> Just curious, what pellets are you burning ?


Propellets bought at our local farm and home


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 22, 2015)

I think you are right I'm missing something but haven't narrowed it down . It's such a long process since it light and goes right back out I can't adjust the trim cause it does out so I have to shut the thing off adjust it then restart.it says in the manual to wait 15 after startup to adjust the trim it doesn't run that long to do it. But I will keep trying I guess.


mralias said:


> Now now...patients. You will getting working. Most of these stoves are a process of elimination to figure out what is wrong. Unfortunately, it is usual something simple and obvious which is overlooked. Hang in there.


----------



## mralias (Dec 22, 2015)

Just a thought, check and make sure the exhaust probe and ambient temp probes are seated correctly and did not get knocked loose somehow. Where it starts and then goes out makes me wonder if one of them is boarder line loose. From the diagram they both look like they have the potential to work their way loose.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 22, 2015)

mralias said:


> Just a thought, check and make sure the exhaust probe and ambient temp probes are seated correctly and did not get knocked loose somehow. Where it starts and then goes out makes me wonder if one of them is boarder line loose. From the diagram they both look like they have the potential to work their way loose.


That there I just checked exhaust probe is still in its brackets screwed firmly on and have followed the wire down to where it plugs in and have checked all connections the ambient probe is in place and plugged in. I do appreciate everyone's help thank you


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 22, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> That there I just checked exhaust probe is still in its brackets screwed firmly on and have followed the wire down to where it plugs in and have checked all connections the ambient probe is in place and plugged in. I do appreciate everyone's help thank you



Was thankful to get at least 12 hours out of it before it started to act up again once you have it dialed in you shouldn't have to adjust it over and over but now absolutely no trim setting helps I'm at a loss here I really cannot figure it out


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 23, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Was thankful to get at least 12 hours out of it before it started to act up again once you have it dialed in you shouldn't have to adjust it over and over but now absolutely no trim setting helps I'm at a loss here I really cannot figure it out



Are you saying that you started with the trim setting at 0 then experimented and now you are back to 0 again, and it ran well for 12 hours ? 

With my Harman at about 12 hours is when I would scrape the pot which on the Harman pot this can be done with the stove running and is suggested to be done with the stove running,it takes less than 1 minute to do.. You just take the tool and scrape under the burning coals of pellets and scrape off excess ash. With ashy pellets this will affect the flame path if left alone. I could see with a different pot design how that could woof the fire out. IE, I wonder if in 12 hours you need to scrape the pot.

There was a guy here last year with a similar problem in a different brand stove, there might have been the difference that he was getting an ash bound fire pot within hours of start up then the stove went out.. We suggested trying some super low ash soft wood pellets and see what happened. He was able to round some up somewhere and the problem went away.


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 23, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> Are you saying that you started with the trim setting at 0 then experimented and now you are back to 0 again, and it ran well for 12 hours ?
> 
> With my Harman at about 12 hours is when I would scrape the pot which on the Harman pot this can be done with the stove running and is suggested to be done with the stove running,it takes less than 1 minute to do.. You just take the tool and scrape under the burning coals of pellets and scrape off excess ash. With ashy pellets this will affect the flame path if left alone. I could see with a different pot design how that could woof the fire out. IE, I wonder if in 12 hours you need to scrape the pot.
> 
> There was a guy here last year with a similar problem in a different brand stove, there might have been the difference that he was getting an ash bound fire pot within hours of start up then the stove went out.. We suggested trying some super low ash soft wood pellets and see what happened. He was able to round some up somewhere and the problem went away.


 Gotcha I will try the soft wood pellets if I can find some most I have seen are hardwood so maybe I will try again and see what happens Im just so frustrated with it I haven't even touched it today.Thank you for your time.


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 23, 2015)

Tami Lorene said:


> Gotcha I will try the soft wood pellets if I can find some most I have seen are hardwood so maybe I will try again and see what happens Im just so frustrated with it I haven't even touched it today.Thank you for your time.


I Get It ! Frustrated.

On a recap: The manual says max horizontal venting is 4ft, including counting for elbows. And a 60" vertical rise is actually recommended. It also states not to run it in a negative pressure situation. Negative pressure meaning house internal air. Some really tight houses go into negative pressure effect with things like pellet stoves and cloths dryers running at the same time. I don't recall if your stove was set up with outside air or if was drawing from house air. I'm just fishing for something generic here !


----------



## Tami Lorene (Dec 23, 2015)

alternativeheat said:


> I Get It ! Frustrated.
> 
> On a recap: The manual says max horizontal venting is 4ft, including counting for elbows. And a 60" vertical rise is actually recommended. It also states not to run it in a negative pressure situation. Negative pressure meaning house internal air. Some really tight houses go into negative pressure effect with things like pellet stoves and cloths dryers running at the same time. I don't recall if your stove was set up with outside air or if was drawing from house air. I'm just fishing for something generic here !


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 26, 2015)

I was wondering about the OAK too.  Not familiar with the stove so may go hunting up a manual...


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 26, 2015)

The ambient probe ... did you pull the entire wire out of the stove cavity where it is tucked in for shipping and place the probe end away from the stove and slightly elevated off the floor?


----------



## alternativeheat (Dec 26, 2015)

I know that some stoves can be very fussy about pellet type, I don't know where Pelpro stands in this regard. In the manual they do list/say hard wood and even corn mix is acceptable as I recall, so I can't imagine it's too fussy. But pot maintenance might be.


----------

